# Lowering My Z



## superfry (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all,

First mod i'm looking at doing to my '84 N/A z31 is to get some performance springs for a stiff/low ride and performance struts/shocks also.
Looking to sit anywhere between 80mm-120mm off the ground..

Any recommendations? 
Price is no issue
Thanks!


----------

